# L House lager bottle



## ScottBSA (Nov 13, 2012)

I just took some pictures of a new-to-me bottle and decided to take some pictures of another bottle while I was at it.  I bought this on ebay a couple of years ago.  Looking around in several places and so far have not seen another beer bottle with the same shape and size.  Anybody have one for comparison?


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 13, 2012)

closeup of the label


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 13, 2012)

The other pictures look awful, I'll take a couple more later.  It held six ounces of beer.  Gulp.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/ny/syracuse/house.htm


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2012)

Sure is an odd shaped one , nice looking bottle .


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Scott,

 That's a nice one. Does it have some amber striations?

 "L. House of 85 Lock Street was established in the manufacture of "Genuine Boston Ginger Ale" in 1870. The company also produced soda water, birch beer, sarsaparilla and spruce beer. " From.

 They lasted into the 20th Century after the Sons became involved.

 "...On January 15, 1920, prohibition ended all legal brewing in Syracuse, although a few breweries, such as L. House Brewery and Easterly Brewing Company (established by George Oesterle and Frederick Rominger in ~1850), were able to stay open by producing soft drinks..." Beer in Syracuse.

 Here's an interesting previous discussion of House Brothers of Rochester & Oneida.




Thanks to Uncle Bruce.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 14, 2012)

I rubbed on the inside a bit and the streaks don't seem to want to come off with regular persuasions.  I have about a dozen House family bottles, most of them from Syracuse.  I have a C House, Oneida and some relative from Oswego.  I understand there is an Auburn, NY bottle like the L House beers from Syracuse out there some where.  I have lots of Syracuse bottles because they are much easier to come by than Kansas City bottles where I live now.  Guess I could get out the camera and take a family photograph.  L House and Sons lasted until some time after WWII and gave it up because of a sugar shortage about 1948 or so.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2012)

that's a sweet bottle.  Nice score


----------



## CazDigger (Nov 15, 2012)

Very hard to find Syracuse bottle, for some reason, when lager became popular in the early 1870s they used small pony bottles 6 or 7oz. As far as I know, this is a unique shape.


----------

